# Cosi-cosi



## spd466

Hello there everybody. So I chat with a Romanian girl occasionally and I said something along the lines of you're too popular because she was chatting with a couple other people. She replied "cosi-cosi" and when I asked what it meant she said uh don't know in English. So I was wondering if someone could help me out  I have like no experience with the language so this is just me wondering what it was she said/meant. Thanks in advance.


----------



## parakseno

Hello.

Well, "cosi-cosi" doesn't look like Romanian to me, but rather Italian. The Romanian idiom for that would be "aşa şi aşa" and the English one "so-so" / "so and so".


----------



## spd466

Hmm, interesting. Thank you very much for the quick response parakseno  I just assumed it was Romanian. Take care.


----------



## parakseno

You're welcome!


----------



## ducdebrabant

spd466 said:


> Hello there everybody. So I chat with a Romanian girl occasionally and I said something along the lines of you're too popular because she was chatting with a couple other people. She replied "cosi-cosi" and when I asked what it meant she said uh don't know in English. So I was wondering if someone could help me out  I have like no experience with the language so this is just me wondering what it was she said/meant. Thanks in advance.


It's Italian.  Literally it means "thus thus" but the meaning is basically the same as the French comme ci comme ça, or the English so so.


----------



## makktub

There are right "cosi-cosi" is Italian and means "so-so"; not too bad, not too good.


----------



## Aequitas1916

spd466 said:


> Hello there everybody. So I chat with a Romanian girl occasionally and I said something along the lines of you're too popular because she was chatting with a couple other people. She replied "cosi-cosi" and when I asked what it meant she said uh don't know in English. So I was wondering if someone could help me out  I have like no experience with the language so this is just me wondering what it was she said/meant. Thanks in advance.



Not for nothing, I don't mean to insult you, but are you sure she is Romanian and not "Romanese" or "Romagnese"? I only ask because it would explain the use of an Italian idiom. Then again, so would being a Romanian polyglot.


----------



## irinet

And we use the French 'comme ci - comme ça' when speaking, quite often. But never 'cosi-cosi'.


----------

